# Cubing Never Have I Ever



## GAN 356 X (Sep 10, 2019)

The Cubing Would Your Rather thread has been pretty popular lately so I decided to make a similar thread on the topic of 'never have I ever'
This thread should follow the same format as the WYR thread, with one participant asking a question then the next answering and stating a new one
You can find the WYR thread here:
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/cubing-would-you-rather.65680/page-35#post-1331242

To start off with:

Never have I ever:

Taken a cube apart because I couldn't solve it. 

Answer True or False


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 10, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> The Cubing Would Your Rather thread has been pretty popular lately so I decided to make a similar thread on the topic of 'never have I ever'
> This thread should follow the same format as the WYR thread, with one participant asking a question then the next answering and stating a new one
> You can find the WYR thread here:
> https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/cubing-would-you-rather.65680/page-35#post-1331242
> ...


FALSE!! I hate oll parity....

Never have I ever 
Owned a flagship cube of any kind.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 10, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> FALSE!! I hate oll parity....
> 
> Never have I ever
> Owned a flagship cube of any kind.


You mean True, you took it apart because of OLL parity?

True, I have owned many flagship cubes

NHIE:

Peeled the stickers off a cube to solve it


----------



## Llewelys (Sep 10, 2019)

False. 
Never have I ever deleted a time instead of DNF'ing a solve


----------



## JohnSax (Sep 10, 2019)

False


GAN 356 X said:


> The Cubing Would Your Rather thread has been pretty popular lately so I decided to make a similar thread on the topic of 'never have I ever'
> This thread should follow the same format as the WYR thread, with one participant asking a question then the next answering and stating a new one
> You can find the WYR thread here:
> https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/cubing-would-you-rather.65680/page-35#post-1331242
> ...


False


GAN 356 X said:


> You mean True, you took it apart because of OLL parity?
> 
> True, I have owned many flagship cubes
> 
> ...



FALSE I have never owned a flagship cube 

Never have I ever:
Throw my cube on the ground out of anger.

Answer True or False


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Sep 10, 2019)

True. Lol I’m guilty


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Sep 10, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> True. Lol I’m guilty


Oh whoops forgot the next one never have I ever, not plus 2ed a solve.


----------



## Wish Lin (Sep 10, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Oh whoops forgot the next one never have I ever, not plus 2ed a solve.


False. I had a skewb average in comp with 2 +2s.

Never have I ever: Own all WCA event puzzles.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 10, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> False. I had a skewb average in comp with 2 +2s.
> 
> Never have I ever: Own all WCA event puzzles.


Lol, I’m not even close.
Never have I ever:Talked to my cubes.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 10, 2019)

false,


Never have i ever: cheated in an online cubing competition (hopefully you haven't)


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Sep 10, 2019)

False

Never have I ever, took a 7x7 apart.


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 10, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> False
> 
> Never have I ever, took a 7x7 apart.


I have taken a 7x7 apart. The core broke on my Shengshou mini 7x7 so I took the core from my regular sized Shengshou 7x7 to fix it. That cube never got back together btw.

NHIE:
Gotten a 4BLD mean in one session


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 10, 2019)

CuberStache said:


> I have taken a 7x7 apart. The core broke on my Shengshou mini 7x7 so I took the core from my regular sized Shengshou 7x7 to fix it. That cube never got back together btw.
> 
> NHIE:
> Gotten a 4BLD mean in one session


False, I can't do blind.

NHIE: 
Regretted buying a cube


----------



## SM cubing (Sep 10, 2019)

True, the nova valk power is garbage

NHIE
mained 2x2 as an event


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Sep 10, 2019)

Nope I main 3x3.

NHIE thrown a piece into the trash


----------



## NathanaelCubes (Sep 10, 2019)

True, I have thrown away a broken center piece of my Wuji 7x7 after I ordered a new piece. 

NHIE DNFed a Pyra BLD attempt (I have 1 success)


----------



## Liam Wadek (Sep 10, 2019)

False, never done a PyraBLD attempt even though it's one of my main events

NHIE lost a piece while over an hour away from your house


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 10, 2019)

True. I lost a bit of my qiyi qiyuan at school when it popped

NHIE
Not been able to solve your collection


----------



## NathanaelCubes (Sep 10, 2019)

True, I had to teach myself to solve the constrained 2x2x3 after I bought it. 

NHIE not gotten a PB single on every official 6x6 attempt I have done.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 10, 2019)

NathanaelCubes said:


> True, I had to teach myself to solve the constrained 2x2x3 after I bought it.
> 
> NHIE not gotten a PB single on every official 6x6 attempt I have done.


Never done an official 6x6 solve anyway!
NHIE: owned a non-WCA event puzzle. (Giant/keychain ext counts as WCA I guess)


----------



## NathanaelCubes (Sep 10, 2019)

True, I have many non-WCA puzzles, like the kilominx and redi cube

NHIE owned a NXNXN larger than a 7x7


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 10, 2019)

NathanaelCubes said:


> True, I have many non-WCA puzzles, like the kilominx and redi cube
> 
> NHIE owned a NXNXN larger than a 7x7


My biggest is 4x4x4!
NHIE: spent over 50 AUD (I don't know what that is in USD) on a single order of cubes.


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 10, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> NHIE: spent over 50 AUD (I don't know what that is in USD) on a single order of cubes.


According to Google, that's about $34.31 USD.
False, I have many puzzles that are by themselves over $35 USD.

NHIE: Solved a Redi Cube.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 10, 2019)

CuberStache said:


> According to Google, that's about $34.31 USD.
> False, I have many puzzles that are by themselves over $35 USD.
> 
> NHIE: Solved a Redi Cube.


Never tried, but it looks simple enough.
NHIE: not not had enough money to buy cubes.


----------



## NathanaelCubes (Sep 10, 2019)

True, I think? I am basically broke right now...

NHIE self magnetized a 1x1


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 10, 2019)

NathanaelCubes said:


> True, I think? I am basically broke right now...
> 
> NHIE self magnetized a 1x1


Sometimes I feel I don't have a big enough collection for this thread. Haven't owned a 1x1 either!
NHIE had a yt channel for cubing


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Sep 10, 2019)

I wish...

NHIE done a 2-8 relay.


----------



## NathanaelCubes (Sep 10, 2019)

Same. I haven't either

NHIE solved a ghost cube


----------



## Liam Wadek (Sep 11, 2019)

False, I haven't tried one

NHIE: DNFed officially in Square-1 Officially


----------



## Skittleskp (Sep 11, 2019)

Liam Wadek said:


> False, I haven't tried one
> 
> NHIE: DNFed officially in Square-1 Officially



False. Squan's one of my main events.

NHIE: Judged a famous cuber in comp.


----------



## Liam Wadek (Sep 11, 2019)

True, I judged Feliks at my first comp

NHIE: Been to another continent to compete


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 11, 2019)

Liam Wadek said:


> True, I judged Feliks at my first comp
> 
> NHIE: Been to another continent to compete


True, I have never done that
NHIE

Tried to pop my cube on purpose


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 11, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> True, I have never done that
> NHIE
> 
> Tried to pop my cube on purpose


I have popped for multiple reasons, lubing, looking at mechanism, oll parity.
NHIE: owned a Rubik's brand!


----------



## M O (Sep 11, 2019)

Of course i have owned a rubiks brand. (Sadly)

NHIE: gotten a LastLayer Skip on 3x3


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 11, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> I have popped for multiple reasons, lubing, looking at mechanism, oll parity.
> NHIE: owned a Rubik's brand!


I meant like turning roughly


----------



## alexiscubing (Sep 11, 2019)

I have gotten a last layer skip on an untimed solve
NHIE: not broken a cube after a few days


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Sep 11, 2019)

True (I think, that’s kinda confusing.)
NHIE: Had a dream about cubing.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Sep 11, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> True (I think, that’s kinda confusing.)
> NHIE: Had a dream about cubing.


True, as far as I can remember

NHIE: Got an average above 12 seconds in a competition


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 11, 2019)

Yes.

NHIE DNFed a non bld solve in comp


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 11, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> NHIE DNFed a non bld solve in comp


False. I officially have 33 non-BLD DNFs in competition. (Although that puts me nowhere near the DNF queen Sarah Strong, who has well over 100 DNFs in competition for 3x3x3 speedsolving alone!)

NHIE solved a cube underwater.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 11, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> (Although that puts me nowhere near the DNF queen Sarah Strong, who has well over 100 DNFs in competition for 3x3x3 speedsolving alone!)


At the rate that I'm going, she is getting competition!

Anyway, no I have not.

NHIE watched MeMyselfAndPi


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Sep 11, 2019)

False lol
NHIE: flexed on someone.


----------



## M O (Sep 11, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> False. I officially have 33 non-BLD DNFs in competition. (Although that puts me nowhere near the DNF queen Sarah Strong, who has well over 100 DNFs in competition for 3x3x3 speedsolving alone!)
> 
> NHIE solved a cube underwater.


 
i actually solved 3 cubes underwater in one breath because i was dreaming of beating kevin hays world record:
Video

NHIE gotten an overall PB at a competition


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 11, 2019)

M O said:


> NHIE gotten an overall PB at a competition


True, I've gotten overall PB singles in comp in 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 7x7, OH, megaminx, clock, FMC, and 4BLD 

NHIE: Been to a comp outside my home country


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 11, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> False. I officially have 33 non-BLD DNFs in competition. (Although that puts me nowhere near the DNF queen Sarah Strong, who has well over 100 DNFs in competition for 3x3x3 speedsolving alone!)
> 
> NHIE solved a cube underwater.


I haven't... Maybe next time I go to the pool I will !
NHIE: magnetised a cube by myself. (Not for long! I'm buying some magnets!)


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 11, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> I haven't... Maybe next time I go to the pool I will !
> NHIE: magnetised a cube by myself. (Not for long! I'm buying some magnets!)


Ahh I hate it when I miss a page...


CuberStache said:


> True, I've gotten overall PB singles in comp in 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 7x7, OH, megaminx, clock, FMC, and 4BLD
> 
> NHIE: Been to a comp outside my home country


I haven't been to any comp lol.
NHIE magnetised a cube by myself.

There I think I'm good now.


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Sep 11, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> Ahh I hate it when I miss a page...
> 
> I haven't been to any comp lol.
> NHIE magnetised a cube by myself.
> ...


I have. Magnetized two Volts and a SS Kilominx.

NHIE started a cube club at my school?


----------



## Micah Morrison (Sep 12, 2019)

False
NHIE: solved a 4x4 blindfolded


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 12, 2019)

False

NHIE: rejected someone's request to turn my cube


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 12, 2019)

Owen Morrison said:


> False
> 
> NHIE: rejected someone's request to turn my cube


True, there was this one kid at competitions in my area who had a history of stealing cubes and general bad behavior so I denied his request to turn mine.

NHIE: Known more than 5 skewb algorithms


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 12, 2019)

CuberStache said:


> True, there was this one kid at competitions in my area who had a history of stealing cubes and general bad behavior so I denied his request to turn mine.
> 
> NHIE: Known more than 5 skewb algorithms


False, I only know hedge slammer and sledgehammer

NHIE
Met a famous cuber in person


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 12, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> False, I only know hedge slammer and sledgehammer
> 
> NHIE
> Met a famous cuber in person


If you mean see one, I’ve seen a few. If you mean talked to one, I also have.

NHIE bought a 3x3 over $50


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Sep 12, 2019)

Thats like pretty much a gan x only lol. False

NHIE: had contact with my mouth to a cube. Lol idk wat dis is


----------



## asacuber (Sep 12, 2019)

imao what
but no, i've never done that

NHIE: dreamed about cubing


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Sep 12, 2019)

That’s already one of them.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 12, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> That’s already one of them.


If this becomes a sticky, you can’t read thru all of them .


----------



## M O (Sep 13, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Thats like pretty much a gan x only lol. False
> 
> NHIE: had contact with my mouth to a cube. Lol idk wat dis is



If you get supernova angstrom or other custom stuff you can go over 50 with gts3m or valk3m


----------



## asacuber (Sep 13, 2019)

k den
NHIE: had more than a 6 month comp hiatus


----------



## Micah Morrison (Sep 13, 2019)

false,

NHIE: Posted a Youtube video about cubing


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 13, 2019)

Micah Morrison said:


> false,
> 
> NHIE: Posted a Youtube video about cubing


Never posted any yt video.
NHIE: seen a wr solve live and in person


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 13, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> Never posted any yt video.
> NHIE: seen a wr solve live and in person


False, I have never seen a wr in person

NHIE

Had a non-cuber come up to you when you are timing yourself and offered to press the space bar for you


----------



## Skittleskp (Sep 14, 2019)

Lmao False.

NHIE solved a 4x4 oh


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 14, 2019)

Skittleskp said:


> Lmao False.
> 
> NHIE solved a 4x4 oh


False I have never solved a 4x4 OH

NHIE

Had my cubes confiscated by a teacher or by my parents (Sorry if you are not school aged and cannot answer this question)


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 14, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> False I have never solved a 4x4 OH
> 
> NHIE
> 
> Had my cubes confiscated by a teacher or by my parents (Sorry if you are not school aged and cannot answer this question)


You do know you're meant to have never done this. I know for a fact this has happened to you. Never have I ever? More like I've done this how about you?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 14, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> You do know you're meant to have never done this. I know for a fact this has happened to you. Never have I ever? More like I've done this how about you?


Admit it ur cubes get confiscated more than mine. Once one of our teachers asked us to hand over our cubes before we went into class lol


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 14, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> False I have never solved a 4x4 OH
> 
> NHIE
> 
> Had my cubes confiscated by a teacher or by my parents (Sorry if you are not school aged and cannot answer this question)


At least one cube gets confiscated every school day 

Never have I ever 
Broken a cube past repair, or lost a piece ext. (I have had pops that I personally cant fix, but other people could fix this. I just can't)


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 14, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Admit it ur cubes get confiscated more than mine. Once one of our teachers asked us to hand over our cubes before we went into class lol


Yeah but never have I ever means it hasn't happened to you. If I say "NHIE got my cubes confiscated" it means that I have never got my cubes confiscated. So I can't say that. Have you ever actually played the game? Lol I have to teach you


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 14, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> Yeah but never have I ever means it hasn't happened to you. If I say "NHIE got my cubes confiscated" it means that I have never got my cubes confiscated. So I can't say that. Have you ever actually played the game? Lol I have to teach you


lol I thought it meant just something embarrassing idc tho


----------



## David ep (Sep 14, 2019)

Never have i ever got 3 plus 2s in an official average.............i have lol


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 20, 2019)

David ep said:


> Never have i ever got 3 plus 2s in an official average.............i have lol


I have never got 3 plus 2's in a comp

NHIE
Modded a puzzle


----------



## Etotheipi (Sep 20, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I have never got 3 plus 2's in a comp
> 
> NHIE
> Modded a puzzle


I have never modded a puzzle.

NHIE bought a Rubik's brand.


----------



## Izaden (Sep 20, 2019)

False, I own a Rubik's brand 3x3 and 2x2 (THEY ARE THE MOST AWFUL CUBES EVER!!!)

NHIE had a cube explode during a solve, or even pop.... or corner twist.


----------



## jackattackcat (Sep 20, 2019)

False, i like my cubes fast, so i keep em loose. i turn loosely, but sometimes when i speed up, my cubes just completely explode


NHIE had a non cuber actually say that my cube was NOT a knockoff


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 20, 2019)

jackattackcat said:


> False, i like my cubes fast, so i keep em loose. i turn loosely, but sometimes when i speed up, my cubes just completely explode
> 
> 
> NHIE had a non cuber actually say that my cube was NOT a knockoff


My close friends appreciate the value of my cubes. if someone says 'why would you spend 90 bucks on cube?', I just reply something like 'why do you spend 500 bucks on a watch?

NHIE
Lost a cube


----------



## Skittleskp (Sep 21, 2019)

I did... in 6th grade I lost my mini Valk which was my main at the time but I got a new one I also lost my GanX ges but luckily it was after setup

NHIE
met a world record holder cuber


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 21, 2019)

Skittleskp said:


> I did... in 6th grade I lost my mini Valk which was my main at the time but I got a new one I also lost my GanX ges but luckily it was after setup
> 
> NHIE
> met a world record holder cuber


No but i hope to meet Feliks in Altona!
NHIE
Owned a nxn cube bigger than 4x4


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 21, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> No but i hope to meet Feliks in Altona!
> NHIE
> Owned a nxn cube bigger than 4x4


I have never owned a puzzle bigger than a 4x4 but hope to get a huanglong 5x5 soon.

NHIE
Stolen someones cube


----------



## Etotheipi (Sep 21, 2019)

I have never stolen any cubes

NHIE disassembled a 4x4


----------



## InfinityCuber (Sep 21, 2019)

I have disassembled 4x4s around 3 times(one by accident)


NHIE owned a Yuxin puzzle.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 21, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> if someone says 'why would you spend 90 bucks on cube?


To be fair, why would you?



InfinityCuber said:


> I have disassembled 4x4s around 3 times(one by accident)
> 
> 
> NHIE owned a Yuxin puzzle.


False, I have a couple.

NHIE solved a nxn puzzle bigger then a 7x7.


----------



## PugCuber (Sep 21, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> To be fair, why would you?
> 
> 
> False, I have a couple.
> ...


False. I have solved 8-10.

NHIE Podiumed In 3x3


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Sep 21, 2019)

PugCuber said:


> False. I have solved 8-10.
> 
> NHIE Podiumed In 3x3


 False 
NHIE tied pb/pr


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 21, 2019)

wearephamily1719 said:


> False
> NHIE tied pb/pr


I have never gotten the same pb twice luckily

NHIE
got a sub-10 solve


----------



## SM cubing (Sep 22, 2019)

i have indeed gotten a sub 10 solve. probably well over 500 in fact 

never have i ever gotten a sub 7 solve


----------



## EJCubed (Sep 22, 2019)

False, I have a 7.01

NHIE
Won an event at a comp


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Sep 22, 2019)

EJCubed said:


> False, I have a 7.01
> 
> NHIE
> Won an event at a comp


False
NHIE Cubed under water


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 23, 2019)

wearephamily1719 said:


> False
> NHIE Cubed under water


I have never cubes under water

Never have I ever
Been able to solve every WCA event


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 23, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I have never cubes under water
> 
> Never have I ever
> Been able to solve every WCA event


Ive never touched 5/6/7/clock/squan.
NHIE
Used a v-cube


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 23, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> Ive never touched 5/6/7/clock/squan.
> NHIE
> Used a v-cube


I have never used a v-cube

Never have I ever

owned a shape mod


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 23, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I have never used a v-cube
> 
> Never have I ever
> 
> owned a shape mod


I haven't owned one, but I solved a mirror cube once....
NHIE
Modded a cube


----------



## Awesomesaucer (Sep 24, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I have never used a v-cube
> 
> Never have I ever
> 
> owned a shape mod



truth, i have a rubriks brear its the best spedcubable cub in the wrld


----------



## Danagon (Sep 24, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I have never used a v-cube
> 
> Never have I ever
> 
> owned a shape mod


True, pretty sure that the mirror cube, axis cube, master axis cube, ghost cube and fisher cube all count as shape mods 

NHIE: Solved a cube with my feet ( posting this really makes me wanna try though  )


----------



## PugCuber (Sep 24, 2019)

Danagon said:


> True, pretty sure that the mirror cube, axis cube, master axis cube, ghost cube and fisher cube all count as shape mods
> 
> NHIE: Solved a cube with my feet ( posting this really makes me wanna try though  )


Bruh. Feet is one of my Main Events.

NHIE done 5x5 OH. (I’ve done 4x4 OH myself though)


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Sep 24, 2019)

PugCuber said:


> Bruh. Feet is one of my Main Events.
> 
> NHIE done 5x5 OH. (I’ve done 4x4 OH myself though)


False. I suck at OH and have really small hands

NHIE thought someone was a non-cuber but was not


----------



## Danagon (Sep 24, 2019)

False, I have never met other cubers outside of competitions. And in competitions I assume people are cubers 

NHIE: looked up solutions before solving a (twisty) puzzle myself first


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 24, 2019)

Danagon said:


> False, I have never met other cubers outside of competitions. And in competitions I assume people are cubers
> 
> NHIE: looked up solutions before solving a (twisty) puzzle myself first


I always try to figure it out myself, and I managed too that with pyraminx

NHIE

Owned a cube from the Valk lineup


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 23, 2019)

It seems like this thread just died. Oh well


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 23, 2019)

False, all Moyus or Rubik’s

NHIE: Officially got a DNF average in competition


----------



## ProStar (Nov 23, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> False, all Moyus or Rubik’s
> 
> NHIE: Officially got a DNF average in competition



False, I've never been to a comp.

NHIE: Gotten below 30 in FMC


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 23, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> False, I've never been to a comp.
> 
> NHIE: Gotten below 30 in FMC



False, I got a 29 last week one the ss weekly comp.

NHIE: did a MBLD attempt


----------



## ProStar (Nov 23, 2019)

fun at the joy said:


> False, I got a 29 last week one the ss weekly comp.
> 
> NHIE: did a MBLD attempt



True.

NHIE: Gotten syrup in my cube


----------



## CodingCuber (Nov 23, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> True.
> 
> NHIE: Gotten syrup in my cube


True, sort of. I had my cube in my school bag and the juice from my oranges in my lunch box spilled into my cube.

NHIE: Popped someone else’s cube


----------



## ProStar (Nov 23, 2019)

CodingCuber said:


> True, sort of. I had my cube in my school bag and the juice from my oranges in my lunch box spilled into my cube.
> 
> NHIE: Popped someone else’s cube



False.

NHIE: Gotten a NR


----------



## fortissim2 (Nov 24, 2019)

Well this is just obvious, no.
NHIE: corner-twisted on any flagship puzzle.


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2019)

fortissim2 said:


> Well this is just obvious, no.
> NHIE: corner-twisted on any flagship puzzle.



Not in comp, but during timed solves at home I have.

NHIE: Met Feliks


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 24, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> Not in comp, but during timed solves at home I have.
> 
> NHIE: Met Feliks


Haven't met him yet, but will at Melbourne Cube Days 2019 and Melbourne Summer 2020! Can't wait

NHIE
Raged while cubing. I have. A lot. Especially today because I keep getting DNFs and bad times


----------



## CodingCuber (Nov 24, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Haven't met him yet, but will at Melbourne Cube Days 2019 and Melbourne Summer 2020! Can't wait
> 
> NHIE
> Raged while cubing. I have. A lot. Especially today because I keep getting DNFs and bad times


Hold up you’re going to Melbourne Summer 2020? Me too!


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 24, 2019)

CodingCuber said:


> Hold up you’re going to Melbourne Summer 2020? Me too!


Yep, can't wait. Its good living near Melbourne cos theres heaps of comps to go to


----------



## Mody (Nov 24, 2019)

Nhie 
Lied to someone at a comp for him to think I am better than I actually am


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 24, 2019)

True
NHIE met Max Park


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2019)

BenChristman1 said:


> True
> NHIE met Max Park



False. I hope to though.

NHIE: Gotten a 5BLD success


----------



## ComradeStickerless (Nov 24, 2019)

False. I don't do blind.

NHIE: Bought a stickered puzzle


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2019)

ComradeStickerless said:


> NHIE: Bought a stickered puzzle



True, a few carbon fiber puzzles.

NHIE: Podiumed for 3x3 at a comp


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 24, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> True, a few carbon fiber puzzles.
> 
> NHIE: Podiumed for 3x3 at a comp


Never podium er for any event let alone 3x3

NHIE
Bought anything from thecubicle


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Never podium er for any event let alone 3x3
> 
> NHIE
> Bought anything from thecubicle



False. I use SCS, but I might get a 1x1 from TheCubicle, they aren't available anywhere else.

NHIE: Gotten a Sub-10 3x3 solve


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 24, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> False. I use SCS, but I might get a 1x1 from TheCubicle, they aren't available anywhere else.
> 
> NHIE: Gotten a Sub-10 3x3 solve



False. I got hundreds so far.

NHIE: Competed in another country


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2019)

fun at the joy said:


> False. I got hundreds so far.
> 
> NHIE: Competed in another country



False. Never even been to a comp yet.

NHIE: Solved a 9x9


----------



## ZZ'er (Nov 24, 2019)

True.
NHIE: Gotten a better Ao5 with a method that was not my main.


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2019)

ZZ'er said:


> True.
> NHIE: Gotten a better Ao5 with a method that was not my main.



False. I just learned Roux, it's the only other method I know. My times are still bad though

NHIE: Solved a cube with Petrus


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 24, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> False. I just learned Roux, it's the only other method I know. My times are still bad though
> 
> NHIE: Solved a cube with Petrus



True. Why would I do that, it's Petrus.

NHIE: disassembled and reassembled a 6x6 (I think it is a pain)


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2019)

fun at the joy said:


> True. Why would I do that, it's Petrus.
> 
> NHIE: disassembled and reassembled a 6x6 (I think it is a pain)



False. I haven't disassembled anything more than a pyraminx lol

NHIE: Solved a cube with Roux in under 15 seconds


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 24, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> False. I haven't disassembled anything more than a pyraminx lol
> 
> NHIE: Solved a cube with Roux in under 15 seconds



False. I think I got sub-15 a few times

NHIE: did double oh


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2019)

fun at the joy said:


> False. I think I got sub-15 a few times
> 
> NHIE: did double oh



False. I can barely do OH normally.

NHIE: Gotten under 30 in FMC


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 27, 2020)

Nope, I don’t plan getting into serious FMC anytime.
NHIE used a Rubik’s Brand as my main after getting another cube.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Jan 27, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Nope, I don’t plan getting into serious FMC anytime.
> NHIE used a Rubik’s Brand as my main after getting another cube.


True  (At one point I had a Rubik’s Brand but I lost it so the first cube I knew how to solve was a Yuxin Little Magic)
NHIE juggled cubes


----------



## ProStar (Jan 27, 2020)

Nope, I'm not a juggler lol

NHIE: Competed in clock


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 27, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Nope, I'm not a juggler lol
> 
> NHIE: Competed in clock



I have.
But I’m terrible at clock lmao, my average was about 32 seconds at that comp.

Never have I ever:
(I personally hope I can soon!)
Gotten a successful 3x3 blindfolded solve.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 27, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Never have I ever:
> (I personally hope I can soon!)
> Gotten a successful 3x3 blindfolded solve.


Nope, never even tried to learn BLD.

NHIE
Tried to solve a cube underwater.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 27, 2020)

Nope, I value my cubes

NHIE: Solved a 10x10 in one sitting


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 27, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Nope, I value my cubes
> 
> NHIE: Solved a 10x10 in one sitting


I've never touched anything better than a 7x7
Also, it's been twice I was going to answer a NHIE and then someone else did it faster

Never have I ever eaten a cube.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 27, 2020)

No, eating a 15 puzzle is my limit 

NHIE: Gotten a sub-10 single


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 27, 2020)

Yes. Only two sub-10's to this day.
My PB is 9.64, and I average 17.5 on 3x3.

Never have I ever:
Gotten 17 or fewer moves in FMC. (18's my limit)


----------



## ProStar (Jan 27, 2020)

lol still working on sub-40 

NHIE: Done an Ao1000 in one sitting


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 27, 2020)

Edit- This was in response to a deleted? post about if I have ever 3D printed a cube-
I have, but it was a 1x1x2 lol. Only two peices, you could barely call that a cube.  

Never have I ever:
Gotten a four-mover in 2x2.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 27, 2020)

Multiple of them

NHIE: Done an Ao1000 in one sitting


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 27, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Never have I ever:
> Gotten a four-mover in 2x2.


Nope, but I've gotten a 5.

NHIE:
Done an official solve on 4x4+


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 27, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> I have, but it was a 1x1x2 lol. Only two peices, you could barely call that a cube.
> 
> Never have I ever:
> Gotten a four-mover in 2x2.


I've done like 4 timed 2x2 solves in my life, so no.

Never have I ever learnt over 5 speedsolving methods.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 27, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Nope, but I've gotten a 5.
> 
> NHIE:
> Done an official solve on 4x4+



Haven't been to a comp yet



WarriorCatCuber said:


> I've done like 4 timed 2x2 solves in my life, so no.
> 
> Never have I ever learnt over 5 speedsolving methods.



Sure.

CFOP
Roux
ZZ
Petrus
CFCE
PCMS
and a few others



fuzzballcat said:


> Nope.
> 
> NHIE: Had a 4x4



Yeah, a Qiyi Thunderclap Mini I got recently.


NHIE: Done an Ao1000 in one sitting


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 27, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Haven't been to a comp yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry.

NHIE had a cube confiscated in class.


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 27, 2020)

Oh no.
Never ao1000 in one sitting. That would take forever!
Anyone who has is certified crazy....

Never have I ever:
Participated in all 17 WCA events.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 27, 2020)

Never been to a comp

NHIE: Gotten a Magic result


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 27, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Never have I ever:
> Participated in all 17 WCA events.


Nope (RIP feet)

NHIE:
Done a 3x3 solve using a method other than the beginner's method or CFOP


----------



## ProStar (Jan 27, 2020)

Spoiler



Can we please try to make sure we are answering the last NHIE?



I repeat:



ProStar said:


> Sure.
> 
> CFOP
> Roux
> ...



NHIE: Gotten a Magic Result


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 27, 2020)

I solve a 2x2x2 block and then finish cross pretty often, actually. I find it much faster than solving cross and then doing first pair personally.
I've also done dozens of solves with Roux, Petrus, ZZ, and even some methods I have made up myself like Skis or 2OP.

Never have I ever:
Solved a cube with your feet.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 27, 2020)

Spoiler



Can we please try to make sure we are answering the last NHIE?



I have.

NHIE: Gotten a Magic Result


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 27, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg we are posting so fast its hard to keep up, sometimes I post only 2 or so seconds too late. I'm sorry


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Jan 27, 2020)

Nope! 

NHIE: Taught a non cuber to solve a cube


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 27, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never gotten a magic result, and for that matter I have never even solved one, never own one, never held one, or even seen one in person.

The times of Magic are behind us.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 27, 2020)

wearephamily1719 said:


> Nope!
> 
> NHIE: Taught a non cuber to solve a cube



No

NHIE: Turned a 10x10


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 27, 2020)

wearephamily1719 said:


> Nope!
> 
> NHIE: Taught a non cuber to solve a cube


Yes, I have, only my cousin. I actually taught him a method I made up on the fly that I think would be much easier to learn than beginner's LBL, and it worked! It was: Solve corners like a 2x2, then intuitively insertion 3 white edges and then all yellow edges, and then LSE. He understood this method quite well.

NHIE: Gotten any kind of official blind success.


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 27, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No
> 
> NHIE: Turned a 10x10


Never touched one.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 27, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No
> 
> NHIE: Turned a 10x10


Nope, but I have seen a 13x13 at a comp.


WoowyBaby said:


> Yes, I have, only my cousin. I actually taught him a method I made up on the fly that I think would be much easier to learn than beginner's LBL, and it worked! It was: Solve corners like a 2x2, then intuitively insertion 3 white edges and then all yellow edges, and then LSE. He understood this method quite well.
> 
> NHIE: Gotten any kind of official blind success.


Nope, or any BLD success for that matter

NHIE:
Seen a clock in person.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 27, 2020)

Yeah

NHIE: Been to a comp that wasn't in your home country


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Jan 28, 2020)

False 

NHIE: Broke a cube


----------



## fuzzballcat (Jan 28, 2020)

Never unintentionally. (I have taken many apart though.)

NHIE: Stepped on a cube


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 28, 2020)

fuzzballcat said:


> Never unintentionally. (I have taken many apart though.)
> 
> NHIE: Stepped on a cube


Nope.

NHIE: accidentally competed with someone else’s cube


----------



## ProStar (Jan 28, 2020)

No

NHIE: Solved a Rubik's cube without touching it, and only allowed outside help by a cat, which you are allowed to touch


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 28, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Nope.
> 
> NHIE: accidentally competed with someone else’s cube
> 
> ...



Nup, thats never happened, although my friend competed with my square 1 by accident once
NHIE:

Stolen someones cube


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Jan 28, 2020)

Fakse

NHIE: Cubed underwater


----------



## ProStar (Jan 28, 2020)

wearephamily1719 said:


> NHIE: Cubed underwater



*Less than an hour ago*



BenChristman1 said:


> NHIE
> Tried to solve a cube underwater.


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 28, 2020)

wearephamily1719 said:


> Fakse
> 
> NHIE: Cubed underwater


That has already been asked but no.

NHIE: solved a non wca event blind


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Jan 28, 2020)

I dont think so
NHIE: Thrown a cube at something because you got angry


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Jan 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> *Less than an hour ago*


Sorry didnt see that


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 28, 2020)

wearephamily1719 said:


> I dont think so
> NHIE: Thrown a cube at something because you got angry


lol no way

NHIE: tried to learn BLD


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 28, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> lol no way
> 
> NHIE: tried to learn BLD


Tryna learn blind rn

NHIE

Raged cos of a bad time


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 28, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Tryna learn blind rn
> 
> NHIE
> 
> Raged cos of a bad time


That happens on half of my solves

NHIE thought the rubik's cube world record was 1 minute. (I was casually cubing some day and a teacher told me : Did you see the insane world record ? he solved it in one minute !)


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 28, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> That happens on half of my solves
> 
> NHIE thought the rubik's cube world record was 1 minute. (I was casually cubing some day and a teacher told me : Did you see the insane world record ? he solved it in one minute !)


Never thought that. btw I rage a lot too

NHIE 

Watched a colourful pockets vid (believe it or not I actually haven't, I might soon though)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 28, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> NHIE
> 
> Watched a colourful pockets vid (believe it or not I actually haven't, I might soon though)


Yes I have, his vids are good

NHIE: Used any other online timer other than CStimer.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 28, 2020)

True 

NHIE: Gotten a MBLD success(greater than zero points)


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> True
> 
> NHIE: Gotten a MBLD success(greater than zero points)


Never even tried mbld

Staying on the topic of blind....
NHIE

Got a blind success


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 28, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Staying on the topic of blind....
> NHIE
> 
> Got a blind success





WoowyBaby said:


> NHIE: Gotten any kind of official blind success.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 28, 2020)

Oh whoops, make that NHIE attempted blind on a cube that is not in the WCA for blind (e.g sq-1, 7x7, skewb blind)


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 28, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Oh whoops, make that NHIE attempted blind on a cube that is not in the WCA for blind (e.g sq-1, 7x7, skewb blind)





CodingCuber said:


> NHIE: solved a non wca event blind


Sorta similar to mine but no, I haven’t 

NHIE: organised a competition


----------



## Hazel (Jan 28, 2020)

False. I tried once, but then Keaton stopped replying to my emails so it didn't go anywhere :/

NHIE: done an Ao1000 in one day


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 28, 2020)

Aerma said:


> False. I tried once, but then Keaton stopped replying to my emails so it didn't go anywhere :/
> 
> NHIE: done an Ao1000 in one day


Never even done an ao1000

NHIE: quit cubing


----------



## EJCubed (Jan 28, 2020)

Nope!

NHIE gotten a UWR


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 28, 2020)

EJCubed said:


> Nope!
> 
> NHIE gotten a UWR


True, 4x4 1.61 UWR , though there might have been miscramble*cough*

NHIE
travelled to comps far away


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jan 28, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> True, 4x4 1.61 UWR , though there might have been miscramble*cough*
> 
> NHIE
> travelled to comps far away


define 'far away'


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 28, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> define 'far away'


1 hour away


----------



## Liam Wadek (Jan 28, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> True, 4x4 1.61 UWR , though there might have been miscramble*cough*
> 
> NHIE
> travelled to comps far away


True, went to a few competitions about 4-8 hours away, and also travelled from New Zealand to Australia for Worlds 2019 
NHIE competed in Big-BLD


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 28, 2020)

true...cant do smalll bld

nhie done 2x2


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 28, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> true...cant do smalll bld
> 
> nhie done 2x2


True. I actually enjoy 2x2. I average about 5-6.

NHIE: cubed on a plane


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 28, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> 1 hour away


There are no comps closer than an hour away for me. far away for me is 2-3 plus hours


----------



## Liam Wadek (Jan 28, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> True. I actually enjoy 2x2. I average about 5-6.
> 
> NHIE: cubed on a plane


True, I have probably cubed on every flight since I started cubing 
NHIE been outside of my continent


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 28, 2020)

Liam Wadek said:


> True, I have probably cubed on every flight since I started cubing
> NHIE been outside of my continent


For cubing, no.

NHIE: cubed for 8+ hours


----------



## Mischiiii (Jan 28, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> For cubing, no.
> 
> NHIE: cubed for 8+ hours



Nope. I think the longest session was only 3-4 hours. 

NHIE: Tried to convince my significant other tho start cubing


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 28, 2020)

Mischiiii said:


> Nope. I think the longest session was only 3-4 hours.
> 
> NHIE: Tried to convince my significant other tho start cubing


Nope.

NHIE: done sport-stacking


----------



## ProStar (Jan 28, 2020)

Nah

NHIE: Programmed(or tried to) a cube solver


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Nah
> 
> NHIE: Programmed(or tried to) a cube solver


I've used one, and that's good enough for me.
NHIE : Cubed in class.


----------



## fortissim2 (Jan 28, 2020)

True. You can't believe how much I cube in class. I literally have a whole csTimer session just for school!
NHIE: Broke a piece


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 28, 2020)

I have. I broke my neighbors 2x2, then told him it was his brother.
Never have I ever stole a cube


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 28, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I have. I broke my neighbors 2x2, then told him it was his brother.
> Never have I ever stole a cube


True, since stealing, lying, and cheating are all very wrong in many different ways.
NHIE gotten a success in all official WCA events, even if only practicing at home.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 28, 2020)

If we're counting at home, then I'm missing 4/5BLD, MBLD, and 6x6-7x7.

NHIE: Not given myself a +2/DNF when practicing, even if it was one


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> If we're counting at home, then I'm missing 4/5BLD, MBLD, and 6x6-7x7.
> 
> NHIE: Not given myself a +2/DNF when practicing, even if it was one


I'm guilty... I do that a lot

NHIE

Traded a cube at a comp


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> If we're counting at home, then I'm missing 4/5BLD, MBLD, and 6x6-7x7.
> 
> NHIE: Not given myself a +2/DNF when practicing, even if it was one





GAN 356 X said:


> I'm guilty... I do that a lot
> 
> NHIE
> 
> ...


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jan 28, 2020)

Why did you say my name??


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 28, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Why did you say my name??


You missed the later NHIE I posted


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jan 28, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> You missed the later NHIE I posted


I haven't posted here in quite a while... not sure what you are talking about


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 28, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> I'm guilty... I do that a lot
> 
> NHIE
> 
> Traded a cube at a comp





Owen Morrison said:


> I haven't posted here in quite a while... not sure what you are talking about


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 28, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> NHIE
> 
> Traded a cube at a comp


Nope

NHIE: Used a Rubik's brand in an official solve/average


----------



## ProStar (Jan 28, 2020)

No

NHIE: Gotten a sub-1:00 on 3BLD


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No
> 
> NHIE: Gotten a sub-1:00 on 3BLD


Never

NHIE mained a budget cube for 3x3 (not including Rubik's brands, they're bad but expensive for what they are)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 28, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Never
> 
> NHIE mained a budget cube for 3x3 (not including Rubik's brands, they're bad but expensive for what they are)


I actually have. I mained a Little Magic for a couple months.

NHIE: Timed a 3x3 solve that was over 1 minute.


----------



## fortissim2 (Jan 28, 2020)

True. It was when I just started cubing.
(Also timed a 12-minute Megaminx solve when I just learned how to solve it like _why did i do that hekcd)_

NHIE: Gotten a LL skip in an official solve


----------



## ProStar (Jan 28, 2020)

No. Too bad J Perm isn't here

NHIE: Subscribed to the Rubik's channel


----------



## brododragon (Jan 28, 2020)

Of course not.

NHIE: Gotten a judge younger than ten.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 28, 2020)

brododragon said:


> NHIE: Gotten a judge younger than ten.


You don't know that for a fact...


----------



## ProStar (Jan 28, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Of course not.
> 
> NHIE: Gotten a judge younger than ten.



Still haven't been to a comp

NHIE: Responded to the reboot of the original "x Signs You've Been Cubing Too Long". Not the second reboot, the first one.


----------



## fortissim2 (Jan 28, 2020)

fortissim2 said:


> True. It was when I just started cubing.
> (Also timed a 12-minute Megaminx solve when I just learned how to solve it like _why did i do that hekcd)_
> 
> NHIE: Gotten a LL skip in an official solve


Nevermind, I remembered my Newmarket Open 2017 last solve. 10-year-old me didn't know what a LL skip was, so when I finished F2L and saw that the rest was solved I dropped the cube on my lap in shock and stopped the timer. I screamed out loud, "OLL AND PLL SKIP IAUSDHUIASDHUIASHDUI"
(you get what I mean lol)
At the time, you wouldn't get a +2 if the cube dropped on your lap.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 28, 2020)

fortissim2 said:


> Nevermind, I remembered my Newmarket Open 2017 last solve. 10-year-old me didn't know what a LL skip was, so when I finished F2L and saw that the rest was solved I dropped the cube on my lap in shock and stopped the timer. I screamed out loud, "OLL AND PLL SKIP IAUSDHUIASDHUIASHDUI"
> (you get what I mean lol)
> At the time, you wouldn't get a +2 if the cube dropped on your lap.



You don't have to say something you haven't done. You're asking the next person a question


----------



## ProStar (Jan 28, 2020)

fuzzballcat said:


> Nope.
> 
> NHIE: Touched a ghost cube



Nope

NHIE: Tried to solve a cat


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NHIE: Tried to solve a cat


Nope lol z3cubing

NHIE: Gotten a sub-20 average in comp. My best is 20.15 (so close!).


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jan 29, 2020)

I have

NHIE
Magnetized a 6x6


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 29, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I have
> 
> NHIE
> Magnetized a 6x6


Nope.
NHIE said that CFOP was the only good method


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jan 29, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Nope.
> NHIE said that CFOP was the only good method


I have said that, I don't think that way any more, but I still believe that it is the best method.

NHIE said that Roux was the only good method.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 29, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I have said that, I don't think that way any more, but I still believe that it is the best method.
> 
> NHIE said that Roux was the only good method.


I used to think that, but now I think that ZZ is good too, CFOP being fine and a legend for big cubes, and petrus being OK and good for FMC.

NHIE Peeled the stickers off a cube.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 29, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> I used to think that, but now I think that ZZ is good too, CFOP being fine and a legend for big cubes, and petrus being OK and good for FMC.
> 
> NHIE Peeled the stickers off a cube.


Havn't done that

NHIE

lost a cube or had a cube stolen


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jan 29, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Havn't done that
> 
> NHIE
> 
> lost a cube or had a cube stolen


I’ve lost 2 pyras (both x man bell) at comps before, and once left a 2x2 at a comp, but got it returned.


NHIE
Set up a cube for someone and charged them for the set up (magnetized, lubed, etc..,)


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 29, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> I’ve lost 2 pyras (both x man bell) at comps before, and once left a 2x2 at a comp, but got it returned.
> 
> 
> NHIE
> Set up a cube for someone and charged them for the set up (magnetized, lubed, etc..,)


I set up cubes for people quite a lot, but I have never charged them for it

NHIE

Owned a lube from SCS


----------



## brododragon (Jan 29, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> I set up cubes for people quite a lot, but I have never charged them for it
> 
> NHIE
> 
> Owned a lube from SCS


I have a pyra set up by SCS (which includes lubrication), if that counts.

Never have I ever called a 2x2 a 4-cube/4-squared cube.


----------



## RyanP12 (Jan 29, 2020)

True. I learned about 2x2 after becoming a semi speedsolver.
NHIE: failed a solve completely when trying to show off


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 29, 2020)

RyanP12 said:


> True. I learned about 2x2 after becoming a semi speedsolver.
> NHIE: failed a solve completely when trying to show off


That has happened a lotta times. Instant karma

NHIE

tried designing a cube


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 29, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> That has happened a lotta times. Instant karma
> 
> NHIE
> 
> tried designing a cube


Yeah i have actually. I designed it with a CAD 3D program

NHIE: found a cuber in public


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 29, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Yeah i have actually. I designed it with a CAD 3D program
> 
> NHIE: found a cuber in public


Met a cuber at tennis once. He averaged 16 (I looked him up on the WCA)

NHIE

Modded a cube


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 29, 2020)

I have. I made a siamese cube

NHIE:

Reset my timer at a competition by accident


----------



## ProStar (Jan 29, 2020)

Nope

NHIE: Gotten an LL skip


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 29, 2020)

Had like 4 or 5 but never timed... 

NHIE: bite nails while OH solving


----------



## ProStar (Jan 29, 2020)

No lol

NHIE: Owned a 1980s Rubik's brand


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 29, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No lol
> 
> NHIE: Owned a 1980s Rubik's brand


I own a "wonderful puzzler" 1980s cube.

NHIE : taught someone how to solve a cube.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 29, 2020)

No

NHIE: Watched a Rubik's video


----------



## I'm not rouxd (Jan 29, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No
> 
> NHIE: Watched a Rubik's video


yes I have it was when I first got into cubing in 2018

NHIE - got my cube taken away at home because it is "anoying"


----------



## ProStar (Jan 29, 2020)

Not for that reason

NHIE: Gotten a sub-20 single with an alternate method


----------



## brododragon (Jan 29, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Not for that reason
> 
> NHIE: Gotten a sub-20 single with an alternate method


I've never got sub-20 at all.
NHIE: Messed up a mod


----------



## ProStar (Jan 29, 2020)

No

NHIE: Gone to Australia(if you live in Australia, then the US)


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 29, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No
> 
> NHIE: Watched a Rubik's video


I have watched this guy saying he was happy to be in the rubik's brand team.


ProStar said:


> No
> 
> NHIE: Gone to Australia(if you live in Australia, then the US)


Never.

NHIE taken a plane to a comp.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jan 29, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> I have watched this guy saying he was happy to be in the rubik's brand team.
> 
> Never.
> 
> NHIE taken a plane to a comp.


Never been to a comp
NHIE Taken apart a 5x5 completely (ik I have lol)


----------



## Tranman64 (Jan 29, 2020)

i have only 1 5x5 and its trash, haven't touched it in months
NHIE gotten a full last layer skip on 3x3


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 29, 2020)

Tranman64 said:


> i have only 1 5x5 and its trash, haven't touched it in months
> NHIE gotten a full last layer skip on 3x3


Yes ! However, it was in my early ZZ days when I averages 1 minute so it was a real waste.
NHIE played Fortnite


----------



## ProStar (Jan 29, 2020)

No dude fortnite sucks

NHIE: Mained Roux


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 29, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NHIE: Mained Roux


Nope, don't even know Roux, and I never intend to learn it.

NHIE: Mained any non-GAN or non-Qiyi puzzles in comp


----------



## ProStar (Jan 30, 2020)

lol why Gan and Qiyi? NHIE doesn't have to be something you haven't done (I don't think)

I've never been to a comp, so...

NHIE: Competed officially in Skewb


----------



## Etotheipi (Jan 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I've never been to a comp, so...
> 
> NHIE: Competed officially in Skewb


I also have never competed in a comp so nope.

NHIE Eaten a gigaminx.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 30, 2020)

Yes. Make sure you dip it in chocolate if you want to try it. It's bad otherwise.

NHIE: Used OLL parity to solve the "U" OLL on 3x3 in a timed solve


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jan 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Yes. Make sure you dip it in chocolate if you want to try it. It's bad otherwise.
> 
> NHIE: Used OLL parity to solve the "U" OLL on 3x3 in a timed solve


I’ve done it for ZBLL but not OLL
NHIE Used a ZBLL in a timed solve and actually gotten the same time as you normally get (lol)


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jan 30, 2020)

I have

NHIE bought a cube from Speedcubeshop


----------



## ProStar (Jan 30, 2020)

Not a cube but a SpeedStacks timer

NHIE: Bought an angstrom cube


----------



## Etotheipi (Jan 30, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> NHIE bought a cube from Speedcubeshop


I have.
NHIE attended a comp


----------



## ProStar (Jan 30, 2020)

Not yet, hoping to next month



ProStar said:


> NHIE: Bought an angstrom cube


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jan 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Not yet, hoping to next month


where is the question?


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 30, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> I have.
> NHIE attended a comp



Yes I have;
I’ve only attended two comps, but I’m pretty excited because I’m going to another one next month. I’m also basically guaranteed to get the fewest moves state record at that comp, which is fun lol.
Going to competitions are a great socializing experience I would highly recommend it to anyone who lives remotely close to one to go!

Never Have I Ever:
Put in too much lube into a cube to the point where it’s slow, so then you add a different kind of lube to try to fix it but then you just gummy it up even more and then you resort to washing all of that tons of lube down and wasting a quarter bottle of lube on nothing. (Never have I ever.)


----------



## ProStar (Jan 30, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> where is the question?



I quoted it, it wasn't answered last time.



WoowyBaby said:


> Yes I have;
> I’ve only attended two comps, but I’m pretty excited because I’m going to another one next month. I’m also basically guaranteed to get the fewest moves state record at that comp, which is fun lol.
> Going to competitions are a great socializing experience I would highly recommend it to anyone who lives remotely close to one to go!
> 
> ...



No

NHIE: Bought an angstrom cube


----------



## I'm not rouxd (Jan 30, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Yes ! However, it was in my early ZZ days when I averages 1 minute so it was a real waste.
> NHIE played Fortnite


yes, I did play to hang with my friend,

NHIE gotten sub 20 with a roux as an alternate method


----------



## ProStar (Jan 30, 2020)

I'm not rouxd said:


> yes, I did play to hang with my friend,
> 
> NHIE gotten sub 20 with a roux as an alternate method



No. I have with Petrus though.

NHIE: *Bought an angstrom cube*


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 30, 2020)

I haven't. I wanted an Angstrom Valk 3M for Christmas, got a Valk Elite.

NHIE: Been told you have too many cubes


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 30, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I haven't. I wanted an Angstrom Valk 3M for Christmas, got a Valk Elite.
> 
> NHIE: Been told you have too many cubes


I have been told that on many occasions

NHIE

Taken apart a cube just for fun (I do it all the time lol)


----------



## ProStar (Jan 30, 2020)

Not completely

NHIE: magnetized a cube


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Not completely
> 
> NHIE: magnetized a cube


Never, too scared ill screw it up

NHIE

Felt like you'll never be able to get said cube back together (again, this is regular occurrence for me)


----------



## ProStar (Jan 30, 2020)

Yes, when my Qiyi Thunderclap Mini 4x4 exploded and the core broke. I did manage to get it put together though 

NHIE: Mained a Valk 3x3


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 31, 2020)

ProStar said:


> lol why Gan and Qiyi? NHIE doesn't have to be something you haven't done (I don't think)


GAN 356 X and Air for 3x3, GAN 356 Air for OH, GAN 249 v2 for 2x2, Qiyi Qiming for pyra, and Qiyi Qicheng for skewb.


ProStar said:


> NHIE: Mained a Valk 3x3


Never even owned one. I do want one eventually, though.

NHIE: Ordered a cube (or cubing-related item) from anywhere except Amazon (when I was a noob cuber) and TheCubicle.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 31, 2020)

I got my speedstacks timer from SCS

NHIE: Tried to learn ZB


----------



## I'm not rouxd (Jan 31, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I got my speedstacks timer from SCS
> 
> NHIE: Tried to learn ZB


 
NO lol

NHIE - gone to a competition while being above one-minute average


----------



## ProStar (Jan 31, 2020)

No

NHIE: Solved 9x9


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 31, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No
> 
> NHIE: Solved 9x9


No.

NHIE gone to Vietnam.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 31, 2020)

No

NHIE: Learned to solve a cube from Dan Brown


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 31, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No
> 
> NHIE: Learned to solve a cube from Dan Brown


No

NHIE: Gone to a comp in a different country (I have !)


----------



## ProStar (Jan 31, 2020)

No

NHIE: Solved a master kilominx


----------



## ElephantCuber (Feb 1, 2020)

No

NHIE officially competed in clock


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 1, 2020)

ElephantCuber said:


> No
> 
> NHIE officially competed in clock


No, never even owned one.

NHIE: Owned a N by N puzzle bigger than a 7x7. (Unless you count the HeShu 18 cm 3x3  )


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 1, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> No, never even owned one.
> 
> NHIE: Owned a N by N puzzle bigger than a 7x7. (Unless you count the HeShu 18 cm 3x3  )


No, largest is 7x7

NHIE

gotten a cube signed by a famous cuber


----------



## KingCanyon (Feb 1, 2020)

Yes, got a cube signed by Jrcuber in 2017 and then sold him that very cube the same day. It was a white Alpha 5 and you can still find it in his collection videos. I later got my Zhanchi signed by him though.

NHIE: Gotten an official sub 10 on 3x3.


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 2, 2020)

no
NHIE successfully magnetised a cube (i tried unsuccessfully awhile back)


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 2, 2020)

yes I have magnetized many cubes

NHIE solved a puzzle blindfolded other than 3x3


----------



## Skittleskp (Feb 2, 2020)

I've solved a 2x2 blindfolded.
NHIE: DNFD a solve but counted it.


----------



## CodingCuber (Feb 2, 2020)

Skittleskp said:


> I've solved a 2x2 blindfolded.
> NHIE: DNFD a solve but counted it.


Nope.
NHIE: had a dream about cubing


----------



## ProStar (Feb 2, 2020)

No

NHIE: Made money for solving a cube


----------



## I'm not rouxd (Feb 3, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No
> 
> NHIE: Made money for solving a cube


yes actually, bet a friend $20 on solving 3x3 under 10 minutes a year ago, how I got into cubing.

NHIE: bought an x-man designs puzzle


----------



## ProStar (Feb 3, 2020)

No

NHIE: Gotten a sub-20 single with Petrus


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Feb 3, 2020)

Technically yes because I had a 2x2x3 without the last cross edge and I did block building and got an easy zbll

NHIE: Was sub 20 at first comp


----------



## ProStar (Feb 3, 2020)

Going to first comp next week, hope so.

NHIE: Gotten a yellow cross OLL(OCLL) and then a PLL skip and said you used ZBLL(I just did it 5 minutes ago lol)


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 3, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NHIE: Gotten a yellow cross OLL(OCLL) and then a PLL skip and said you used ZBLL(I just did it 5 minutes ago lol)


You're supposed to say things that you've never done (Never Have I Ever). If you just did it five minutes ago, you have done it.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 3, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> You're supposed to say things that you've never done (Never Have I Ever). If you just did it five minutes ago, you have done it.



According to Gan 356 X you just ask them a question and they answer true or false. The NHIE part is directed to the next person



GAN 356 X said:


> To start off with:
> 
> Never have I ever:
> 
> ...



@GAN 356 X please correct me if I'm mistaken


----------



## weatherman223 (Feb 4, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Going to first comp next week, hope so.
> 
> NHIE: Gotten a yellow cross OLL(OCLL) and then a PLL skip and said you used ZBLL(I just did it 5 minutes ago lol)



Ive had the same scenario multiple times but I’ve never called it a zbll.

NHIE: owned a Dayan puzzle


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 4, 2020)

ProStar said:


> According to Gan 356 X you just ask them a question and they answer true or false. The NHIE part is directed to the next person
> 
> 
> 
> @GAN 356 X please correct me if I'm mistaken


Lol no idea, thats what I do anyway, I just watched a twosetviolin video on NHIE and then posted this thread. according to @Iwannaganx you do have to say something you've never done before


weatherman223 said:


> Ive had the same scenario multiple times but I’ve never called it a zbll.
> 
> NHIE: owned a Dayan puzzle


Never, might get the Tengyun V2

NHIE

Gotten a sub-2 5x5 solve (I have gotten like half a second off


----------



## CodingCuber (Feb 4, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Lol no idea, thats what I do anyway, I just watched a twosetviolin video on NHIE and then posted this thread. according to @Iwannaganx you do have to say something you've never done before
> 
> Never, might get the Tengyun V2
> 
> ...


nope, best i got is 2.05
nhie eaten pizza while cubing


----------



## DhruvA (Feb 4, 2020)

Never eaten anything while cubing simultaneously. That's disgusting.

NHIE- incorrectly entered my times on SS weekly comps (with intent)


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 4, 2020)

I unfortunately have but deleted my account and made this one

NHIE- cubed for longer than 40mins nonstop


----------



## ProStar (Feb 4, 2020)

Sure, I'll cube for an hour or two

NHIE: Had a success in 4BLD


----------



## DhruvA (Feb 4, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> I unfortunately have but deleted my account and made this one


 
mods we've got him


----------



## I'm not rouxd (Feb 4, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Sure, I'll cube for an hour or two
> 
> NHIE: Had a success in 4BLD


lol, haven't tried ever

NHIE: gone farther than 5 hours for a competition


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 4, 2020)

DhruvA said:


> mods we've got him


Unfortunately I don't know the original account, so it doesn't help. 

But @alexiscubing, if you'd like to quietly let me know (through a PM, not here) what the original account was that has false times, I'd be happy to quietly correct/remove them, just to keep our database as clean as possible - I really like doing all I can to keep the data as clean as I can. And thank you for your honesty. I really appreciate people who own up to their past errors.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 4, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> Unfortunately I don't know the original account, so it doesn't help.
> 
> But @alexiscubing, if you'd like to quietly let me know (through a PM, not here) what the original account was that has false times, I'd be happy to quietly correct/remove them, just to keep our database as clean as possible - I really like doing all I can to keep the data as clean as I can. And thank you for your honesty. I really appreciate people who own up to their past errors.



I entered fake times on my first week on the site, but I ended up changing them to legit times before the week was over. So they probably never made it into the db.

(Just checked, it was @fun at the joy that called me out on comp 2019-44)



I'm not rouxd said:


> lol, haven't tried ever
> 
> NHIE: gone farther than 5 hours for a competition



No

NHIE: Gotten a sub-WR single stackmatted in 2x2 (my PB is .50)


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 4, 2020)

DhruvA said:


> mods we've got him


I mean I deleted my old account and this is another one soooo


----------



## STLCuber (Feb 4, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> The Cubing Would Your Rather thread has been pretty popular lately so I decided to make a similar thread on the topic of 'never have I ever'
> This thread should follow the same format as the WYR thread, with one participant asking a question then the next answering and stating a new one
> You can find the WYR thread here:
> https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/cubing-would-you-rather.65680/page-35#post-1331242
> ...


False. I always just learn the alg if i can’t solve it


----------



## ProStar (Feb 4, 2020)

STLCuber said:


> False. I always just learn the alg if i can’t solve it



Um, you're 290+ posts off


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 5, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> NHIE: had a dream about cubing


I just really wanted to answer this one lol... yes I have.  


ProStar said:


> NHIE: Gotten a sub-WR single stackmatted in 2x2 (my PB is .50)


Nope, not even with a scramble that I knew. My PB is 5 moves, 0.962 seconds.

NHIE: Gone to a comp outside of my home state.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 5, 2020)

No

NHIE: Gotten a sub-1 4x4 solve


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 5, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No
> 
> NHIE: Gotten a sub-1 4x4 solve


I've gotten several sub 30 4x4 solves 

NHIE been to a different continent


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 5, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I've gotten several sub 30 4x4 solves
> 
> NHIE been to a different continent


Not for a comp no
NHIE- gotten a megaminx (I have competed officially though 2:14.xy)


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 22, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Not for a comp no
> NHIE- gotten a megaminx (I have competed officially though 2:14.xy)


I have a megaminx but I suck

NHIE Gotten a sub-1 on 2x2


----------



## ProStar (Feb 22, 2020)

I have, PB(stackmat) is .50

NHIE gotten a sub-10 on 3x3


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 22, 2020)

Yes, a few times

NHIE gone interstate for a comp (i might go to aus nats in SA tho)


----------



## ProStar (Mar 7, 2020)

Nope

NHIE solved a gigaminx

#BrodoBumpers


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 7, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NHIE solved a gigaminx


My PB is 7:09 

NHIE had multiple of my main puzzle at the same time, like having two WRMs, one for warmup and one for competing.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 7, 2020)

No

NHIE used a Rubik's brand in a comp


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 25, 2021)

ProStar said:


> No
> 
> NHIE used a Rubik's brand in a comp


I have not

NHIE dnf’ed an official average


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 25, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> I have not
> 
> NHIE dnf’ed an official average


I have not

NHIE owned a working square-1 for more than 2 weeks (they all broke)


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 25, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> I have not
> 
> NHIE owned a working square-1 for more than 2 weeks (they all broke)


I have
NHIE bumped a year old thread


Scollier said:


> True. I have never been to a competition  (though I really want to sometime)


Where’s the NHIE


----------



## Scollier (Jan 25, 2021)

Where’s the NHIE
[/QUOTE]

Whoops sorry.


----------



## Scollier (Jan 25, 2021)

NHIE taken apart a Rubik's brand.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 25, 2021)

Scollier said:


> NHIE taken apart a Rubik's brand.


I have unfortunatley. Had to sand down pieces to get it back together.
NHIE screwed up your PLL 3 times in 1 solve


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 25, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> NHIE screwed up your PLL 3 times in 1 solve


I have
NHIE dropped my clock mid solve


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 25, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I have
> NHIE dropped my clock mid solve


Nope, unless you count my laptop dying during my virtual clonk solve
NHIE mained A virtual clonk


----------



## Scollier (Jan 25, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Nope, unless you count my laptop dying during my virtual clonk solve
> NHIE mained A virtual clonk



I have not.

NHIE done the superflip on a 5x5.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 25, 2021)

Scollier said:


> NHIE done the superflip on a 5x5.


I have
NHIE owned a puzzle larger than 7x7


----------



## Scollier (Jan 25, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> yep
> NHIE owned a puzzle larger than 7x7



True.

NHIE used CE's discount code at SCS


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 25, 2021)

NHIE used SCS


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 25, 2021)

Scollier said:


> NHIE used CE's discount code at SCS


never, SCS sucks
NHIE made a cube cover


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 25, 2021)

Scollier said:


> True.
> 
> NHIE used CE's discount code at SCS


Nope, i use Owen at The cubicle
NHIE used The Cubicle

Edit everybody stop being ninjas


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 25, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Nope, i use Owen at The cubicle
> NHIE used The Cubicle


I've used SCS a couple times, but mostly TC.

NHIE owned a Moyu 3x3.


----------



## Scollier (Jan 25, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I've used SCS a couple times, but mostly TC.
> 
> NHIE owned a Moyu 3x3.



True.

NHIE solved an FTO


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 25, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I've used SCS a couple times, but mostly TC.
> 
> NHIE owned a Moyu 3x3.


Neither have I.

NHIE owned a Gan cube


----------



## Scollier (Jan 25, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Neither have I.
> 
> NHIE owned a Gan cube



False. I got one for my first speed cube, but I didn't realize how naive I was until later. 

NHIE disassembled a megaminx


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 25, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I've used SCS a couple times, but mostly TC.
> 
> NHIE owned a Moyu 3x3.


I havent'

NHIE sold a cube at a comp.
edit: Nijad. Frosty isn't happy


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 25, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> I havent'
> 
> NHIE sold a cube at a comp.
> edit: Nijad. Frosty isn't happy


I have not
NHIE been ninja’d in the same thread 4 times (my life rn)


----------



## RoundUpCubing (Jan 25, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> I have not
> NHIE been ninja’d in the same thread 4 times (my life rn)


false lol
NHIE not scrambled a new cube because i couldnt/didnt want to solve it


----------



## brododragon (Jan 25, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> I have not
> NHIE been ninja’d in the same thread 4 times (my life rn)


maybe? idk

NHIE not been lazy

edit: ok who keeps giving out black belts for ninja'ing


----------



## Milominx (Jan 25, 2021)

brododragon said:


> maybe? idk
> 
> NHIE not been lazy
> 
> edit: ok who keeps giving out black belts for ninja'ing


False


NHIE Getting bad times and eat to try to get gud times (i have and it works)
Edit: i was doing it just a second ago


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Jan 25, 2021)

Milominx said:


> False
> 
> 
> NHIE Getting bad times and eat to try to get gud times (i have and it works)
> Edit: i was doing it just a second ago


have not


NHIE stole a cube


----------



## Milominx (Jan 25, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> have not
> 
> 
> NHIE stole a cube


True 

NHIE Dropped my cube and thinking idrc ( I HAVE )


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 25, 2021)

Milominx said:


> True
> 
> NHIE Dropped my cube and thinking idrc ( I HAVE )


No, how could you not care
NHIE ninjad someone


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 25, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> NHIE ninjad someone


I have, specifically you.
NHIE gotten a SQ-1 pop


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Jan 25, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I have, specifically you.
> NHIE gotten a SQ-1 pop


havnt 


NHIE LUBED A CUBE WITH WATER


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 25, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> havnt
> 
> 
> NHIE LUBED A CUBE WITH WATER


Well, I have taken a cube in a pool
NHIE popped a cube in a pool


----------



## Milominx (Jan 25, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Well, I have taken a cube in a pool
> NHIE popped a cube in a pool


Troux

NHIE Not had any ideas for cubing NHIE


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 25, 2021)

Milominx said:


> Troux
> 
> NHIE Not had any ideas for cubing NHIE


True
NHIE played forum games


----------



## brododragon (Jan 25, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> True
> NHIE played forum games


imma let you answer that, lol

NHIE mained one of the big three methods


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 25, 2021)

brododragon said:


> imma let you answer that, lol
> 
> NHIE mained one of the big three methods


I main cfop. I'm just one more in the crowd
(but I can solve roux, zz and petrus)

NHIE cubed in the shower


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 25, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> NHIE cubed in the shower


I have
NHIE licked a cube.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 25, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I have
> NHIE licked a cube.


i have
NHIE turned a cube owned by someone else


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 25, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> NHIE turned a cube owned by someone else


I have, but not for over a year.
NHIE: Solved a 6x6 oh


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 25, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I have, but not for over a year.
> NHIE: Solved a 6x6 oh


Oh god no, that's a curse
NHIE lubed my 17x17 with cockroaches


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Jan 26, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Oh god no, that's a curse
> NHIE lubed my 17x17 with cockroaches


no

NHIE cubed on an iceberg


----------



## carcass (Jan 26, 2021)

Never have I ever used a ZBLL other than a commutator in a solve (If there are just 2 twisted corners, I will use a commutator to solve the last layer)


----------



## Autumn Variation (Jan 26, 2021)

False, NHIE bought flagship cube just before a new one was released


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 26, 2021)

NHIE owned a dayan cube (Nothing wrong with the company, just never came to me...)


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 26, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> NHIE owned a dayan cube (Nothing wrong with the company, just never came to me...)


I have (the Tengyun v1 and it's great). NHIE gotten a cube stolen.


----------



## RoundUpCubing (Jan 26, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> I have (the Tengyun v1 and it's great). NHIE gotten a cube stolen.


true

NHIE solved an 8x8+ without popping it


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 26, 2021)

RoundUpCubing said:


> true
> 
> NHIE solved an 8x8+ without popping it


I have
NHIE owned a cube more than $100


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Jan 26, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> I have
> NHIE owned a cube more than $100


no

NHIE met feliks


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 26, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> no
> 
> NHIE met feliks


I wish
NHIE been at a comp when there was a wr


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 26, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> I wish
> NHIE been at a comp when there was a wr


Haven't
NHIE gone to a comp but not participated in it.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 26, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Haven't
> NHIE gone to a comp but not participated in it.


never, Y do that tho?
NIHE used a christmas pfp at the end of january


----------



## Scollier (Jan 26, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> never, Y do that tho?
> NIHE used a christmas pfp at the end of january



Correct.

NHIE solved a 5x5 blindfolded while riding a BMX backwards.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 26, 2021)

NHIe done a roux ao5


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 26, 2021)

True
NHIE waited more than 1 day to open a package (@Zain_A24)


----------



## Milominx (Jan 27, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> True
> NHIE waited more than 1 day to open a package (@Zain_A24)


Troux

NHIE Got your classmates MAD cus you Cube in class


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Jan 27, 2021)

Milominx said:


> Troux
> 
> NHIE Got your classmates MAD cus you Cube in class


True 

NHIE
Solved a WCA puzzle for the first time, without a tutorial


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 27, 2021)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> True
> 
> NHIE
> Solved a WCA puzzle for the first time, without a tutorial


Yeh, but I did nearly do a megaminx without a tutorial so that's a big enough achievement for me.
NHIE Subscribed to Cubing Encoded at least once in my life.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Yeh, but I did nearly do a megaminx without a tutorial so that's a big enough achievement for me.
> NHIE Subscribed to Cubing Encoded at least once in my life.


I have and still am. Not because I like his content, but just in case he posts anything interesting.

NHIE had a cube with a non-standard color scheme.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 27, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I have and still am. Not because I like his content, but just in case he posts anything interesting.
> 
> NHIE had a cube with a non-standard color scheme.


Havent', but I was going to when I saw one of the original, like _original _cubes in a thrift shop, but they didn't let me buy since it didn't have barcode 
NVIE +2 made it to finals in a comp even though you weren't expecting it


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 27, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Havent', but I was going to when I saw one of the original, like _original _cubes in a thrift shop, but they didn't let me buy since it didn't have barcode
> NVIE +2 made it to finals in a comp even though you weren't expecting it


Nope, too slow
NHIE gotten sooo close to buying a cube you want but someone buys it first


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 27, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Havent', but I was going to when I saw one of the original, like _original _cubes in a thrift shop, but they didn't let me buy since it didn't have barcode
> NVIE +2 made it to finals in a comp even though you weren't expecting it


i haven't went to a comp lol
NHIE bought a cube for collection purposes only
edit: mr. ninja isn't happy with me


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> i haven't went to a comp lol
> NHIE bought a cube for collection purposes only
> edit: mr. ninja isn't happy with me


Went I went to South Dakota, I got a picture dollar store cube to remember the trip.

NHIE done feet in comp.


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jan 27, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Went I went to South Dakota, I got a picture dollar store cube to remember the trip.
> 
> NHIE done feet in comp.


Never gone to a comp lol
NHIE cubed in class


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 27, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> Never gone to a comp lol
> NHIE cubed in class


I have
NHIE gotten an ao100 for skewb


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 27, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> I have
> NHIE gotten an ao100 for skewb


I have not, skewb sucks
NHIE gotten a clonk solve without dnf


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 27, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> I have not, skewb sucks
> NHIE gotten a clonk solve without dnf


I haven't (?) I don't even know where my LingAo clock is
NHIE DNf a square-1 Ao100


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 27, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> I haven't (?) I don't even know where my LingAo clock is
> NHIE DNf a square-1 Ao100
> View attachment 14641


Have not, not sure how you managed to do that

NHIE gotten a sub 5 3x3 solve


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 27, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Have not, not sure how you managed to do that
> 
> NHIE gotten a sub 5 3x3 solve


parity
I have never done that, but it would be cool
NHIE Sat next to someone sponsored by GAN in a comp (socializing area), and not known who that person was.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 27, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> parity
> I have never done that, but it would be cool
> NHIE Sat next to someone sponsored by GAN in a comp (socializing area), and not known who that person was.


Idk why Gan, but no
NHIE gotten a pb 3 times in a week


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 27, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Idk why Gan, but no
> NHIE gotten a pb 3 times in a week


I have (i'm assuming you're regarding to single, and all events)
NHIE owned an NxN (other than 3x3) that isn't from YJ


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jan 27, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> I have (i'm assuming you're regarding to single, and all events)
> NHIE owned an NxN (other than 3x3) that isn't from YJ


I have 
NHIE been told by someone I know that said, "I just peel the stickers off"


----------



## Humble Cuber (Jan 27, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> I have
> NHIE been told by someone I know that said, "I just peel the stickers off"


I have, multiple times actually, even by my parents
NHIE: Over lubed a big cube and had to disassemble it


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 27, 2021)

Humble Cuber said:


> I have, multiple times actually, even by my parents
> NHIE: Over lubed a big cube and had to disassemble it


Kind of, but I haven’t taken it apart yet
NHIE had someone tell you that R U over and over solve the cube


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 27, 2021)

Humble Cuber said:


> I have, multiple times actually, even by my parents
> NHIE: Over lubed a big cube and had to disassemble it


I have
NHIE gotten two 3BLD successes in a row
edit: i'm convinced MJS has hired a ninja hitman to attack me personally


----------



## Humble Cuber (Jan 27, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> I have
> NHIE gotten two 3BLD successes in a row
> edit: i'm convinced MJS has hired a ninja hitman to attack me personally


True, I suck at all bld events
NHIE: Met Feliks Zemdegs


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jan 27, 2021)

nope
NHIE solved a 7x7 OH


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 27, 2021)

NHIE owned a 7x7


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 27, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> NHIE owned a 7x7


Yep
NHIE Used discord


----------



## Humble Cuber (Jan 27, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Yep
> NHIE Used discord


I do use discord
NHIE: Bought a singular cube that is over $100


----------



## Scollier (Jan 27, 2021)

Humble Cuber said:


> I do use discord
> NHIE: Bought a singular cube that is over $100



True.

NHIE been not excited for a cube to come.


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jan 27, 2021)

no
NHIE been called a genius


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jan 27, 2021)

for cubing


----------



## Humble Cuber (Jan 27, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> no
> NHIE been called a genius


I have been called a genius for cubing.
NHIE: Been told "you must be good at math" when I speedcube.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 27, 2021)

Humble Cuber said:


> I have been called a genius for cubing.
> NHIE: Been told "you must be good at math" when I speedcube.


i have :/

NHIE recorded myself unboxing a cube (i've only ever made reviews)

note: this should change when i get the flare 2x2, i will record myself unboxing it


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 27, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> NHIE recorded myself unboxing a cube (i've only ever made reviews)


never
NHIE forgotten LL on 3x3


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 27, 2021)

never
NHIE taken my 6x6 main out of my house with me


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jan 27, 2021)

nope 
NHIE accidentally sat on a Pyraminx.


----------



## Milominx (Jan 27, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> nope
> NHIE accidentally sat on a Pyraminx.


Troux

NHIE Not subbed to Milominx
(BTW Pls Sub )


----------



## Scollier (Jan 27, 2021)

Milominx said:


> Troux
> 
> NHIE Not subbed to Milominx
> (BTW Pls Sub )



Sorry, I couldn't find the link 

NHIE included shameless self promotion in NHIE


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 27, 2021)

Milominx said:


> Troux
> 
> NHIE Not subbed to Milominx
> (BTW Pls Sub )


i've been subbed since before 5 subs

NHIE bought a stickered cube (all of my stickered cubes were gifts)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> i've been subbed since before 5 subs
> 
> NHIE bought a stickered cube (all of my stickered cubes were gifts)


My first speedcube was a Gans Air, so no.


Scollier said:


> NHIE included shameless self promotion in NHIE


----------



## Milominx (Jan 27, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> My first speedcube was a Gans Air, so no.


False


NHIE Called someone out for selfpromoing


----------



## ProStar (Jun 17, 2021)

I have committed bump thread



Milominx said:


> NHIE Called someone out for selfpromoing



I probably have at some point


NHIE Owned a 6x6


----------



## Future (Jun 17, 2021)

ProStar said:


> I have committed bump thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


false I'm a beginner cuber and my biggest cube is a 5x5


NHIE: Popped and lost a piece ( or broken) someone else's cube!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 17, 2021)

Future said:


> false I'm a beginner cuber and my biggest cube is a 5x5
> 
> 
> NHIE: Popped and lost a piece ( or broken) someone else's cube!


Ah yes ermm you see
I disassembled my dollar store cube, but then I got a Rubik’s brand. I may or may not have thrown the disassembled pieces away. Not sure if that counts.
NHIE: Choked a PB then redid the scramble


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jun 17, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> NHIE: Choked a PB then redid the scramble



many many times

NHIE been told by a non cuber, "i could do that way faster than you"


----------



## CoderGuru (Jun 17, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> many many times
> 
> NHIE been told by a non cuber, "i could do that way faster than you"


Lol I have

NHIE:

Gotten banned from cubing


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jun 17, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> Lol I have
> 
> NHIE:
> 
> Gotten banned from cubing


I have gotten my cubes taken away because my grades were too low for my parents (their definition of low is <94%)


NHIE:

Lost/misplaced a cube


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 17, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> I have gotten my cubes taken away because my grades were too low for my parents (their definition of low is <94%)
> 
> 
> NHIE:
> ...


I have, I lost my 2x2x3 which is to bad because I wanted to get fast at it : (.

NHIE:

Done double OH


----------



## CoderGuru (Jun 17, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> I have gotten my cubes taken away because my grades were too low for my parents (their definition of low is <94%)
> 
> 
> NHIE:
> ...


same lol


----------



## CoderGuru (Jun 17, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> I have, I lost my 2x2x3 which is to bad because I wanted to get fast at it : (.
> 
> NHIE:
> 
> Done double OH


no

NHIE:
Destroyed a cube


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jun 17, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> no
> 
> NHIE:
> Destroyed a cube


I did destroy a dollar tree cube in attempt to make it better


if that doesnt count:








hgsdkjgGANTHROWCSH.mp4







drive.google.com


----------



## CFOP INC (Jun 18, 2021)

True destroyed a doller tree cube as well as a Lefun Christmas cube.

NHIE

Thought Rubik's was the best brand. P.S. I did


----------



## teboecubes (Jun 18, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> True destroyed a doller tree cube as well as a Lefun Christmas cube.
> 
> NHIE
> 
> Thought Rubik's was the best brand. P.S. I did


Before I was a cuber I didn't know of any other brands... so... I guess?

NHIE

been to a national/continental/world championship


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jun 18, 2021)

teboecubes said:


> Before I was a cuber I didn't know of any other brands... so... I guess?
> 
> NHIE
> 
> been to a national/continental/world championship


yeah never been

nhie been to an official WCA competition


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jun 18, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> yeah never been
> 
> nhie been to an official WCA competition


Not yet, thinking about going in july

NHIE dropped a cube in Public.


----------



## LBr (Jun 18, 2021)

I used to think that carbon fibre cubes were really cool


----------



## gruuby (Jun 18, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> Not yet, thinking about going in july
> 
> NHIE dropped a cube in Public.


True, waiting in line at Hawaiian Falls lol.

NHIE been to a non-WCA competition (like a school tournament or something)


----------



## Q-- (Jun 19, 2021)

Never have I ever competed in 3x3 at a competition.
I have been to a few competitions though.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 19, 2021)

Q-- said:


> Never have I ever competed in 3x3 at a competition.
> I have been to a few competitions though.


Wait, what? (Also put a NHIE to keep it going)


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 20, 2021)

Nuuk cuber said:


> True, waiting in line at Hawaiian Falls lol.
> 
> NHIE been to a non-WCA competition (like a school tournament or something)


I organized one during my schools lunch period. Unfortunatley, the second round was scheduled for March 16, 2020. We all know how that ended.

NHIE taken skewb seriously


----------



## Waffles (Jun 20, 2021)

No, but got a 12 average in my competition despite my PB average AT HOME being 13.19.

NHIE got multiple pll skips in a row


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Jun 20, 2021)

False, I always get N perms. 

NHIE put glue in a cube.


----------



## qwr (Jun 20, 2021)

I have, to make a mod 

NHIE gotten mad at slow solves and ended the session early


----------

